# Kühler, Netzteil evtl. Gehäuse..



## Leckerlie (26. Juli 2011)

Hey liebe Fachmänner,
wie der Titel schon sagt gehts um einpaar neue Teile, weil mir mein Rechner bisher entschieden zu laut ist

hier mal die daten:

amd phenom ii x4 955 black edition
Gigabyte MA 785GTUD3H mainboard
Radeon HD5770
4gb ddr3 kingston ram

bisheriger cpu kühler: AC Freezer Pro rev2.0
außerdem hab ich irgendson billig netzeil, was ich bei gelegenheit auch tauschen will und das gehäuse ist auch nicht das wahre

habe angedacht mir den scythe mugen 3 für den prozi zu holen aber weiß garnicht wie leise das teil ist, hab den noch nie wirklich gehört
und netzteil habe ich keine ahnung, hatte direkt an ein be quiet gedacht aber mir dann mal den sticky zu den pc konfigurationen angeguckt wo die garnicht mehr vorkommen.. hat mich verwirrt, benutzt heut zu tage keiner mehr welche von denen?  weiß auch garnicht wieviel watt ich brauche, deswegen habe ich die teile aufgelistet 

Gehäuse hatte ich an ein NZXT gedacht, finde die sehen ganz schick aus und was ich so bisher gelesen habe sind die wohl ganz gut, leider auch etwas teuer ^^

Was sagen die Fachmänner dazu?


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Juli 2011)

Kann nur etwas zu den Dingen sagen, die ich bisher verbaut habe. Darunter ein Scythe Mugen 2. Recht einfach zu installieren (aber aufpassen mit den scharfen Kanten) und auch recht leise. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie beim 3er da gepfuscht haben.

beQuiet ist als Markennetzteil mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Wahl, so lange dein Budget gering ist. Bei einem OfficePC würde ich wohl darauf zurückgreifen. Hochwertige Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement um die 100 Euro wären wohl eher Seasonic und Corsair. Wenn du nicht vor hast, mehrere Grafikarten oder ähnliches anzuschließen, sollte ein Netzteil zwischen 450-500 Watt ausreichen.


----------



## Leckerlie (26. Juli 2011)

Hey danke schonmal für deine Hilfe 

Nutzt du den CPU kühler fürs übertakten oder nur so? Das wichtigste ist mir nämlich das der Kühler leise ist, habe nicht vor zu übertakten deswegen brauche ich keinen kühler der wahnsinnig kühlt sondern lieber einen weniger leistungsstarken aber dafür auch leiseren

LG


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2011)

Also, vom Mugen 2 kann ich sagen, dass er für meine Ohren absolut silent ist. Und ich bin da sehr empfindlich. Da hört man nur nen leisen Luftzug und sonst nichts.
Wie der 3er ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Und zum Thema übertakten: Mann kann mit dem Mugen 2 übertakten. Man kann ihn aber genauso verbauen, wenn man einfach nur nen verdammt leisen und preiswerten Lüfter sucht. Nur die Größe musst du halt bedenken. Zum einen passt er nicht überall und zum anderen ist ein solch schwerer Kühler nicht optimal für Leute, die den Rechner andauernd in der Gegend rumschleppen. Durch das hohe Gewicht kann das Mainboard Schaden nehmen.

Zum Thema Netzteil: BeQuiet ist meiner Meinung nach absolut gleichwertig mit Corsair, Enermax und auch Seasonic. Die BeQuiet-Netzteile, welche ich bisher hatte, waren alle absolut silent.
Gleiches gilt für Enermax. Auch Corsair und Seasonic hat super Netzteile, die auch leise sind. Aber längst nicht alle. Hier kommt es halt darauf an, was du ausgeben möchtest. Wenn du aber 100 Euro und mehr ausgeben willst, dann bekommst du da überall gute und leise Netzteile.

Von der Watt-Zahl würde ich zwischen 500-650 nehmen. Die wirst du mit deiner jetzigen Konfiguration zwar nie im Leben auch nur annährend brauchen, aber wenn man über 100 Euro für ein Netzteil ausgibt, dass im Normalfall ja ewig hält, dann nimmt man halt auch gleich ein bisschen für die Zukunft mit. Zuviel kann aber wiederum auch schlecht sein, weil irgendwo soll das Netzteil ja auch im Idle noch einigermaßen so ausgelastet sein, dass die Effizienz nicht völlig in den Boden sinkt.

Denkbare Netzteile mit Potenzial für größere Grafikkarten wären zum Beispiel:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/497624

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/544252

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/583741

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/583775

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/342994

Oder halt jeweils ne Nummer größer, falls du irgendwann in nächster Zeit beispielsweise zwei neue Grafikkarten im SLI betreiben willst.

Zu NZXT-Gehäuse: die haben gute Gehäuse, aber haben (wie eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller) auch viel Dreck. Kommt halt darauf an, was du willst.
Wirklich gute Gehäuselüfter findest du in den wenigsten Gehäuse, wenn sie preislich nicht völlig ausufern sollen. Deswegen kannst du eigentlich, sofern du ein absoluter Silent-Freak bist,
auch gleich gute Lüfter dazu kaufen.

Mein Tipp: kauf dir kein Gehäuse mit völlig übertriebener Lüftung, womöglich noch nen riesen Lüfter an der Seite und drölfmillionen 120er Lüfter verteilt auf jede denkbare Stelle.
Vorn und hinten jeweils ein 120er Lüfter reicht meiner Erfahung nach völlig aus. Vorn saugend, hinten blasend und den Mugen-Lüfter so anbringen, dass er auch nach hinten rausbläst.
Damit bekommst du, sofern du keine lärmende Grafikkarte hast, einen Rechner, der von der Geräuschentwicklung einem mit Wasserkühlung in nichts nachsteht, sofern du eben halt auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil hast und die Gehäuselüfter passen. Gute Gehäuselüfter gibt es schon für ca. 10 Euro das Stück für nen 120er.


----------



## Leckerlie (27. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Tipps, echt sehr hilfreich, da ich auf diesem Gebiet nicht so viel Erfahrung habe...
Werde das wahrscheinlich so ausprobieren.. finde das deine vorschlag sehr gut klingt, bin also recht zuversichtlich, hatte mir auch schon etwas in diese richtung vorgestellt

LG


----------



## Leckerlie (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke ich werde mir den Scythe Mugen 3 aufjedenfall holen..
Das Netzteil muss noch einbisschen warten da ich erstmal ein neues Gehäuse kaufe..

Stehe zwischen der Entscheidung: Xigmatek Midgard oder Cooler Master Centurion 5 II oder diesem NZXT Gehäuse..
Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches Gehäuse für seinen Preis wohl das beste bietet
Jemand Erfahrung mit denen?

LG


----------



## Palimbula (27. Juli 2011)

Ich nenne das Asgard, der kleine Bruder des Midgards, mein eigen und bin sehr zufrieden. Wichtiges, geräuschdämmendes Detail bei dem Gehäuse: Alle 3,5" und 5,25" Einschübe sind schraubenfrei. Auch die Slotabdeckungen auf der Rückseite müssen nicht mit Schrauben befestigt werden. Lediglich Netzteil, Mainboard und die Seitenteile des Gehäuses bedürfen Schrauben. Dies reduziert, in meinen Augen, sehr viel Lauststärke. Kurze Frage zwischendrin: Gibt es eigentlich noch komplett schraubenfreie Gehäuse, wie das Avance Midi B031?

Natürlich kommt es aber in erster Linie auf den CPU-Lüfter und den GPU-Lüfter an. Dies sind eigentlich, für mich, die größten Krachmacher in einem PC, die Arbeitsgeräusche von Datenträgern (Festplatte, DVD-ROM etc.) mal aussen vor gelassen.Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass der Mugen 3 eine positive Weiterentwicklung des Mugen 2 Rev. B ist, wird der 3er sehr geräuscharm sein. Der 2er ist bei mir nicht wahrnehmbar, im Gegensatz zum vorher eingebauten Boxed-Lüfter des Phenom II X4 955BE... *grml* Das war eine Krachbüchse... Der Einbau des Mugen 3 wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz einfach sein, schau dir vorher mal die Anleitung auf der Homepage an.

Je nachdem welche HD5770 du dein eigen nennst, kann es jedoch sein das diese nicht ganz leise ist. Meine alte *XfX HD5770* war angenehm leise, auch bei hoher GPU-Ausastung. Sehr geräuscharm soll die *MSI 5770 HAWK*, auf Grund der verbauten TwinFrozr II Kühlung sein. Hinter der Kühlung/Lüfter verbergen sich Lüfter von *Arctic Cooling*. Diese geniessen einen sehr guten Ruf im Bereich VGA/GPU-Kühllösungen.

Ein gutes 500W-Netzteil sollte ausreichen. In meinem Rechner verrichtet ein *bequiet! Straight Power E7 500W* geräuscharm und zuverlässig seinen Dienst und versorgte erst meine XfX HD5770 mit Strom und nun meine Sapphire HD6850. Das Netzteil war zwar letztes Jahr nicht ganz billig, aber es scheint sich wohl bezahlt gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Gorfindel (27. Juli 2011)

Darf ich fragen wieso du den AC Freezer Pro rev2.0 austauscht?

Habe den auch in meinem System mit meinem i5 2500k. Habe meine Cpu auf 4x 4,2 GHz laufen und der Kühler ist flüsterleise und meine CPU bei ~ 52 grad


grüße


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse und bin sehr zufrieden. Platzprobleme im Gehäuse gleich null. Wenn man es mit auf ne LAN nehmen will, ok könnte schwierig werden weil es relativ sperrig ist. Wenn es aber nur irgendwo steht, dann ist es wie ein Einrichtungsgegenstand... und die dezente Beleuchtung im Dunkeln gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut.
Es ist genug Platz um noch zusätzliche Lüfter einzubauen und mehrere Festplatten etc. 
Verarbeitung ist durchweg gut meiner Meinung nach, kann es also nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Chim3r4 (27. Juli 2011)

kleine Faustregel: Alles unter 20db hörst du ab einem Meter Entfernung nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

Cpu Kühler

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/mugen-2-cpu-kuehler.html

Gehäuse

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/gehaeuse/xigmatek_midgard/s01.php

Netzteil

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/netzteile/gouriki-3.html

Cpu Kühler hat selbst bei 35 Grad raumtemperatur und total schwüler luft als ich cod black ops immer noch stark genug gekühlt

Gehäuse hat einfach geiles design und dadurch das das netzteil unten angebracht ist staut sich die warme luft nicht drinne
und die 2x 12 cm gehäuse lüfter sind einfach genial ^^

habe die 600 watt version vom netzteil und anders als manche billignetzteil liefert das netzteil hier auf der 12 Volt schiene
(cpu/grafikarte) jeweils 35 und und 25 ampere was man heute braucht wenn man zum bsp eine geforce 560 ti verbaut hat.
dazu hat es noch ein sehr nettes kabel managment - kabel die man nicht braucht kann man einfach ausstecken.


----------



## Leckerlie (27. Juli 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso du den AC Freezer Pro rev2.0 austauscht?



Meinem empfinden nach ist er laut und kühlt auch nicht gut, im idle höre ich ihn schon und unter Last wird er sehr laut und der Prozi trotzdem sehr heiß.. vllt brauch der intel weniger kühlung? Könnte evtl auch an nem besseren airflow liegen

Grüße


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2011)

Der Intel sollte kühler sein, ich glaube, da hast du Recht. Das könnte die Erklärung sein, warum er bei dir schlicht mehr Drehzahl hat.
Außerdem ist Lautstärke halt auch immer arg subjektiv und hängt nicht zuletzt auch von Wohngegend ab. Ich wohn in München an einer zweispurigen Straße.
Da sind allein schon die Umgebungsgeräusche ganz anders, als irgendwo auf dem Land, wo alle Stunde mal ein Auto vorbeifährt. Auch sowas muss man berücksichtigen.
Mit dem Mugen 2 machst du aber auch als Silent-Freak absolut nichts falsch. Bei der 3er Version hab ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung.
Aber laut Test soll er sehr gut sein und ein würdiger Nachfolger. Nur die Montage wird bemängelt, aber mein Gott, man baut den nur einmal ein und dann sitzt er.
Ich persönlich bin trotz des Aufwandes ein Fan von Befestigungen per Rückplatte und eine solche hat der auch. Bemängelt wird außerdem noch, dass er nicht entkoppelt ist.
Aber da kaufst du dir Gummistreifen, die auf einer Seite klebbar sind und machst du zwischen Lüfter und Kühler und dann sollte das Ergebnis perfekt sein.

Zum Thema Gehäuse: Ich kenne nur das Midgard und das finde ich ganz gut für den Preis. Die Lüfter finde ich aber nicht silent, obwohl da viele Eigentümer was anderes sagen und daran sieht man mal wieder, wie sehr das subjektive Geräuschempfinden auseinander geht. Kauf es dir, wenn es dir gefällt und wechsel zur Not halt die Lüfter aus, falls sie dir zu laut sind.
Bei zwei guten 120er Gehäuselüfter biste wie gesagt schon mit 15-20 Euro dabei und mehr braucht man nicht, außer man hat irgendein Überteil mit zwei Monstergrafikkarten, deren Lüfter die warme Luft in das Gehäuse blasen.


----------



## Leckerlie (27. Juli 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Kauf es dir, wenn es dir gefällt und wechsel zur Not halt die Lüfter aus, falls sie dir zu laut sind.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, da ich eh davon ausgegangen bin das die nicht die besten Lüfter in dem Gehäuse verbauen..


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Juli 2011)

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ist das Cougar Evolution auch recht leise, sehr gut verarbeitet und kann Grakas mit 30cm Länge aufnehmen.
Also auch die dicke 6970 von Asus .


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> und kann Grakas mit 30cm Länge aufnehmen.
> Also auch die dicke 6970 von Asus .



naja, das können sogar einige micro-ATX Gehäuse


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juli 2011)

*seufz*

Joar sicher, aber für mich wurde das MIdgard vom Cougar abgelöst bei meinen Empfehlungen .
Man kann ja nicht ewig immer das selbe empfehlen.


----------



## Leckerlie (28. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ist das Cougar Evolution auch recht leise, sehr gut verarbeitet und kann Grakas mit 30cm Länge aufnehmen.



sieht auch recht schick aus, hatte mich eigentlich schon für das midgard entschieden, hatte es mir mal vor ort angeguckt.. jetzt überlege ich ob es nicht doch das cougar werden soll


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juli 2011)

nur meine persönliche Meinung 

Vorteile des Cougars zum Midgard:
USB 3.0 vorne
Lüftersteuerung
Dockingbay
sehr gute Aufteilung

Gut verarbeitet und so weiter sind sie beide und im Grunde nehmen sie sich da auch nicht viel.
Der Nachteil des Cougars ist halt der etwas höhere Preis.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Juli 2011)

Korrigiert mich, aber beim Verbau des Midgard ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Front-Ventilator ein recht kurzes Kabel hat. Hätte ich diesen nicht erst rausgebaut und herumgedreht, hätte ich das Kabel gar nicht erst an das Mainboard anschließen können.
Aber gut, die Ventilatoren wolltest du sowieso gegen leisere austauschen? Dann sollte das kein Manko werden.


----------



## Leckerlie (29. Juli 2011)

ja, lüfter wollte ich je nachdem tauschen wie laut sie für mein empfinden sind, aber über sowas wie zu kurze kabel mache ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen, da wird sich sicher ne lösung finden wenn das der fall sein sollte


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, aber beim Verbau des Midgard ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Front-Ventilator ein recht kurzes Kabel hat. Hätte ich diesen nicht erst rausgebaut und herumgedreht, hätte ich das Kabel gar nicht erst an das Mainboard anschließen können.
> Aber gut, die Ventilatoren wolltest du sowieso gegen leisere austauschen? Dann sollte das kein Manko werden.



Ich musste bei mir keinen Lüfter rausbauen und umdrehen, hat alles so gepasst, wie es im Lieferzustand war.


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, habe heute den Mugen 3 eingebaut und das Midgard bestellt..

Um den Mugen drauf zu kriegen musste ich das mainboard ausbauen also quasi den ganzen pc auseinander ^^

Jetzt habe ich wieder alles zusammen gebaut und mache an, dann läuft auch alles an aber kein bildsignal!! :O
Ich verfalle bald in panik, ich hoffe bloß es ist nichts kaputt!
Lüfter und alles läuft aber es kommt einfach kein bisschen bild, habe das mainboard schon resettet aber ändert nichts! Ich werde jetzt nochmal alle stecker überprüfen und dann nochmal gucken..
Jemand schonmal gehabt!? 

edit: da der pc angeht wenn ich auf den power knopf drücke gehe ich mal davon aus das er richtig angeschlossen ist... wenn ich jetzt allerdings eine weile warte und ihn dann wieder drücke passiert garnichts, genau wie beim reset knopf..
könnte das heißen das die cpu hin ist?


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

Folgende Ursachen kann ein "dunkler Bildschirm" haben:

1. Grafikkarte ist defekt
2. Grafikkarte erhält nicht genug Strom
2a) Netzteil ist zu schwach
2b) Nicht alle notwendigen Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte sind angeschlossen
3. Monitor ist defekt
3a) Kabel ist defekt
4. Sonstige Hardware (Mainboard, RAM, CPU) weist einen Defekt auf

Generelle Frage: Meldet dir das BIOS mittles entsprechender Pieptöne einen Defekt?


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

ne, es kommt der ganz normale piep ton wie wenn der pc sonst hoch fährt aber von bild keine spur!
es sieht aus als ob alles ganz normal läuft aber einfach kein bild!


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

könnte es sein das ich die backplate vom mugen zu fest angeschraut habe und damit teile beschädigt? denn bei der standard backplate ist in der mitte ein loch ausgespart und wenn diese dann auf dem mainboard ist sind an dieser stelle eine chips, widerstände oder so etwas in der art.. bei der backplate vom mugen ist keine aussparrung könnte es sein das die platte diese chips zerdrückt?


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> könnte es sein das ich die backplate vom mugen zu fest angeschraut habe und damit teile beschädigt? denn bei der standard backplate ist in der mitte ein loch ausgespart und wenn diese dann auf dem mainboard ist sind an dieser stelle eine chips, widerstände oder so etwas in der art.. bei der backplate vom mugen ist keine aussparrung könnte es sein das die platte diese chips zerdrückt?



Theoretisch besteht die Möglichkeit. Allerdings hätte sich ein gebrochener DIE oder eine beschädigte CPU eigentlich hörbar bemerkbar gemacht. Ausgeschlossen sind etwaige Haarrisse.


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

sollte die Karte n 2. DVI oder HDMI Anschluss haben stöpsel da mal an 

zu fest angezogen glaub ich mal nicht war denn auch was zum unterlegen und hast du es untergelegt ?

ansonsten teste das Board etc. mal alles auf der Pappe des Gehäuses also normal wie im Gehäuse anschliessen

schon die dümmsten Sachen erlebt ( Board ohne Abstandshalter läuft aber mit nicht :/ ) usw.


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

Also habe jetzt den alten kühler wieder dran geschraubt und alles zusammen gebaut.. ich glaube jetzt ist es noch schlimmer geworden 

wenn ich jetzt starte geht der lüfter von der cpu NICHT an und es kommt auch kein piepen vom motherboard!!

die festplatte hört man


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

also auch über den hdmi kommt kein bisschen bild... habe ja jetzt den alten kühler drin der sich kein bisschen regt, wenn man ihn etwas andreht dann dreht er einbisschen und hört wieder auf... wenn man dann dem pc den strom abschaltet kriegt er aufeinmal einen schlag und dreht ein zwei umdrehungen, hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> sollte die Karte n 2. DVI oder HDMI Anschluss haben stöpsel da mal an
> 
> zu fest angezogen glaub ich mal nicht war denn auch was zum unterlegen und hast du es untergelegt ?



also wie gesagt, hmdi anschluss nichts, und was zum unterlegen gabs nicht aber da war auf der backplate an den stellen der schrauben moosgummi schon als abstandhalter dran


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> ansonsten teste das Board etc. mal alles auf der Pappe des Gehäuses also normal wie im Gehäuse anschliessen



also meinst du die teile ausbauen und einfach auf den karton legen oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> also meinst du die teile ausbauen und einfach auf den karton legen oder verstehe ich dich falsch?



Genau. Anstatt das du die Komponenten ins Gehäuse baust, baust du sie auf dem Karton bzw. Schaumstoff auf. Da sich aber nunmehr auch der CPU-Lüfter nicht dreht, was er eigentlich beim starten sollte, lässt das -aus der Ferne- auf nichts gutes schliessen. Riecht irgendein Bauteil komisch oder verbrannt bzw. stinkt ein Bauteil penetrant?


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Juli 2011)

drehen sich die Lüfter vom Mugen wenn du sie ans Board anschließt? Starbeep kommt? Das hieße dass wenigstens das BIOS theoretisch funktioniert.


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Riecht irgendein Bauteil komisch oder verbrannt bzw. stinkt ein Bauteil penetrant?



nein, konnte keinen geruch feststellen



Blut schrieb:


> drehen sich die Lüfter vom Mugen wenn du sie ans Board anschließt? Starbeep kommt? Das hieße dass wenigstens das BIOS theoretisch funktioniert.



Also wenn ich den Lüfter vom mugen anschließe dann dreht er sich ja, aber ein piepen kommt garnicht mehr...

Also: Mugen Lüfter LÄUFT, Alter Lüfter läuft NICHT, Startpiep geht NICHT

Die Vermutung liegt nahe dass das Board oder die CPU einen weg hat

edit: ich denke ich werde den rechner einfach mal ins geschäft bringen wo ich die Teile ausgesucht hatte und zusammenbauen lassen habe, vllt krieg ichs ja hin das das über die garantie geht und es für lau repariert kriege...


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> also auch über den hdmi kommt kein bisschen bild... habe ja jetzt den alten kühler drin der sich kein bisschen regt, wenn man ihn etwas andreht dann dreht er einbisschen und hört wieder auf... wenn man dann dem pc den strom abschaltet kriegt er aufeinmal einen schlag und dreht ein zwei umdrehungen, hat das was zu bedeuten?



Was bedeutet "er kriegt auf einmal einen Schlag? Fliegen dann Blitze durch deine Bude oder wie hat man sich das jetzt vorzustellen?? ^^




Leckerlie schrieb:


> edit: ich denke ich werde den rechner einfach mal ins geschäft bringen wo ich die Teile ausgesucht hatte und zusammenbauen lassen habe, vllt krieg ichs ja hin das das über die garantie geht und es für lau repariert kriege...



Hört sich sinnvoll an, vorallem mit Hinblick auf Garantie und Geld zurück falls Teile demoliert sind.


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Fliegen dann Blitze durch deine Bude oder wie hat man sich das jetzt vorzustellen?? ^^
> 
> Hört sich sinnvoll an, vorallem mit Hinblick auf Garantie und Geld zurück falls Teile demoliert sind.



ne das hat man sich nicht so vorzustellen  ich meine damit das er sich dann nochmal kurz bewegt aber sofort wieder aufhört

Ich gehe ambestern hin und sag einfach " Is kaputt, mach heile!" mal sehen was die sagen ^^


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> ne das hat man sich nicht so vorzustellen  ich meine damit das er sich dann nochmal kurz bewegt aber sofort wieder aufhört
> 
> Ich gehe ambestern hin und sag einfach " Is kaputt, mach heile!" mal sehen was die sagen ^^



Das klingt nach der Restspannung, die noch im PC "steckt".


----------



## Leckerlie (5. August 2011)

ach Leute wollte nur nochmal Rückmeldung geben wie die geschichte jetzt ausgegangen ist 

Hat alles ein Happy end gefunden, der fehler ist mir so peinlich das ihn euch erspare aber danke für die hilfe! ^^

habe jetzt den Mugen 3 verbaut und im Xigmatek Midgard, ich muss noch das Netzteil tauschen, die Gehäuselüfter und die Kühlung für die Grafikkarte, dann ist der Rechner wirklich silent 

Hat jemand empfehlungen für einen leisen graka-kühler? habe ne Radeon HD5770 von PowerColor -> total laut! :O


----------



## Palimbula (6. August 2011)

Laut Homepage von acrtic cooling sollte der Accelero L2 Plus passen --> http://www.arctic.ac/de/p/assistant/vga/chip/232

Auf meiner alten Sapphire HD3870 nutzte ich Accelero TWIN TURBO und war sowohl mit der Lautstärke als auch mit der Kühlleistung sehr zufrieden. Ich denke, dass man das auf den L2 Plus übertragen kann. Tests des L2 Plus habe ich auf die schnelle keine gefunden, nur für den L2 Pro --> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/amd_radeon_hd5770_meets_ac_l2_pro/

Die HD5770 ist aber nicht für jeden VGA-Kühler geeignet --> je nach Revision -->
http://forum.sysprofile.de/grafikkarten/49041-powercolor-hd-5770-neuer-kuehler-aber-welcher.html
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=707549

Hier hat sich übrigens erst vor kurzem jemand über die Lautstärke seiner HD5770 "beschwert" und nach Abhilfe gefragt --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/186609-neuer-vga-kuhler-powercolor-ati-hd-5770/


----------



## Leckerlie (6. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Hier hat sich übrigens erst vor kurzem jemand über die Lautstärke seiner HD5770 "beschwert" und nach Abhilfe gefragt --> http://forum.buffed....or-ati-hd-5770/



Danke für den Hinweis!


----------

